# ~!GRAND BRAWL TAG-TEAM TOURNAMENT!~



## Link (Feb 7, 2009)

<big><big>~!!GRAND BRAWL TAG-TEAM TOURNAMENT!!~</big></big>

THAT'S RIGHT!
Currently planning to tourney.
Post feedback on when we should start, entrants, allowed stages etc.
Yes' it's gonna be tag team.

RULES:

-You need a team name.
-You can have up to 5 members, to swap out or to substitute.
-Any stage!
-NO ITEMS.


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 7, 2009)

You should have come up with ALL the rules before posting this.


----------



## MygL (Feb 7, 2009)

looks good ill join but laaaaaaaaaaaag........... D=


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 7, 2009)

Ill totally do it.......

are there any prizes?


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 7, 2009)

As long as I don't get a crappy teammate, I'll try to join!  Time's really an issue for me...

Non allowed stages are that damned DK Mountain and Ice Climbers place.  No new Pork either; it's really too big.


----------



## Link (Feb 7, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> You should have come up with ALL the rules before posting this.


You rushed me!! D::


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 7, 2009)

Lol who cares;  I love tag teams.


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Feb 7, 2009)

hmm... im going to buy SSBB this week, i've played it alot together with my RL friend, so if the tourney begins after i've bought the game ill join


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 7, 2009)

][quote="Silverstorms said:
			
		

> You should have come up with ALL the rules before posting this.


You rushed me!! D::[/quote]Whatever   

I'll join.

No Warioware. That stage hates me.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 7, 2009)

Anyone wanna join my team?


----------



## Horus (Feb 7, 2009)

i want to join

but there should only be 2 members per team, not 5 -.-
i wana be with ryudo


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 7, 2009)

lag </3


----------



## DeanoShemino64 (Feb 7, 2009)

I'll join but what time is it cause im Aus so yer time diff...


----------



## Fontana (Feb 7, 2009)

im in!

i wanna be in Pirahnas team and toonlinksmasters team!


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 7, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> im in!
> 
> i wanna be in Pirahnas team and toon]Booyah!!! <3


----------



## tj7777777 (Feb 7, 2009)

ill join


----------



## Resonate (Feb 7, 2009)

I wanna join, but i gotta know when it is though.


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah, we need a date.


----------



## Link (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm trying to find one that suits all members.
How many teams should we have?


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 8, 2009)

Do it on a saturday or sunday.


----------



## Hal (Feb 8, 2009)

Man I Wish I could play but I gotta go buy the game
You'll get Owned When I use Mr.Game & Watch and Lucas
If I buy the game sometime this week and I join
I refuse to be stuck with Ike I was team with a spamer
all he did was go double jump then use that slicing move because
I pulled off combos.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 8, 2009)

LOL does anyone wanna be on my team?

^ Ike is a really hard character to use.... but when u finally get good with him people start giving u crap about how cheap he is.


----------



## Link (Feb 8, 2009)

Am I allowed to participate? O_O


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 8, 2009)

[quote="]Am I allowed to participate? O_O[/quote]It's your choice.


----------



## Link (Feb 8, 2009)

Silvah, wanna team up?
(HOW MANY TEAMS SHOULD I HAVE?!! I need to know so we can start it saturday))


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 8, 2009)

I guess I could join; just don't pair me up with someone really really good, or they could be disapointed. I'm not saying I'm horribly bad, I just don't think I could fight alongside with someone really good.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 8, 2009)

Lol no one wants to join my team.....


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 8, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Lol no one wants to join my team.....


Because you are... pwnsome..lol..I have been training though and I admit that I have gotten a whole lot better.. I figured out that it doesn't just take practice, it takes time as well.


----------



## faller1218 (Feb 8, 2009)

I might join if its next weekend. Look out I'm pretty good with Olimar.

Main: Olimar
2nd: Kirby


----------



## faller1218 (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm glad there's no items. Most of them are just really cheap.


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 8, 2009)

I'll join coffeeaddict...as long as there are no items im really good.


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 8, 2009)

faller1218 said:
			
		

> I'm glad there's no items. Most of them are just really cheap.


The smash ball: I never play with it. I could easily win a match with 3 stock lives.. Landmaster thing...
up into the air three times, throw someone off. Bam I win. Moves like that: no. Only if you're fighting for pure laughs and fun. But it's not really fair with moves like that in a tournament.


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 8, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> I'll join coffeeaddict...as long as there are no items im really good.


No. You. Will. Join. Me.
Please? Me as Falco, you as Wolf. A great team!


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 8, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> faller1218 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD. Well.....EVERY ITEM IS CHEAP!


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 8, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.............hm.................


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 8, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So Hub12, wanna join my team?


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 8, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Thinks*


----------



## faller1218 (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm pretty good. Kaleb, can I join?


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 8, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read my second spoiler; made just for you. With us rolling around, dodging, then hitting... then we'd make a great team. Wanna play right now?


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 8, 2009)

faller1218 said:
			
		

> I'm pretty good. Kaleb, can I join?


Sure. Wanna play right now?


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 8, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll join...Only if muse joins too......Maybe...idk......


----------



## faller1218 (Feb 8, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> faller1218 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't right now, maybe later today.


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 8, 2009)

Well does anyone wanna play right now?


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 8, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Well does anyone wanna play right now?


sureeeeeeeeeeeeeee............open a room

read mah sig kaleb


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 8, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All items, no smash ball. It just makes it fun for now. Besides, we all _know_ who's better...
Jk  
Lol I opened a room, let's play.


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 8, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-_-************************* NO ITEMS! DO I HAVE TO SPELL IT OUT?


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 8, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.
I like the bombs though. I just wanna fight to have fun, not get involved in..serious combat. Lol you always drive that motorcycle around and throw it, so isn't it considered an item?  :r


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 8, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok ill spell it. N-O---I-T-E-MS-


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 8, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noitems..
Noytums
Wait, why do you not want items?


<_<


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 8, 2009)

Ok just join the room already, Dan.


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 8, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Ok just join the room already, Dan.


Errors


----------



## faller1218 (Feb 8, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This arguement is brought to you in part by Super Cosby Bros. Brawl

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJ2DxC0bPKc&feature=related


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 8, 2009)

[quote="]Silvah, wanna team up?
(HOW MANY TEAMS SHOULD I HAVE?!! I need to know so we can start it saturday))[/quote]Ok Linky


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 8, 2009)

h,mmmmm...who should i join?...


----------



## Horus (Feb 8, 2009)

seriously only 2 members per team :\


----------



## MygL (Feb 8, 2009)

lol yea only 2 but if the other guy is off we will need another one also

WHO WANTZ TO JOIN MAH TEAM!?!??!?! if u wanna test me play me NAO!!!!!


----------



## Horus (Feb 8, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> lol yea only 2 but if the other guy is off we will need another one also
> 
> WHO WANTZ TO JOIN MAH TEAM!?!??!?! if u wanna test me play me NAO!!!!!


i want to 
ok 3 maybe 4


----------



## MygL (Feb 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kk wanna play nao?? =D


----------



## Horus (Feb 8, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah 

get on >


----------



## MygL (Feb 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kk lemme turn on my wii and lets take this chat to PM


----------



## Horus (Feb 8, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok :O


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 8, 2009)

I think teams should only be 3 poeple....and we could switch it out


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 8, 2009)

Me, Hub12, and faller1218 are on a team.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 8, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Me, Hub12, and faller1218 are on a team.


:O me piranha325 and waluigi r on a team. ^_^


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 8, 2009)

Can we alternate characters? If so my pick is...
Falco Lombard
Ganondorf
Wario
Fox McCloud


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 8, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Can we alternate characters? If so my pick is...
> Falco Lombard
> Ganondorf
> Wario
> Fox McCloud


TO BEAT ME:
Maybe.
FAIL.
FAIL.
Maybe.....>_< i hate fox


----------



## faller1218 (Feb 8, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Can we alternate characters? If so my pick is...
> Falco Lombard
> Ganondorf
> Wario
> Fox McCloud


Mine would be:
Olimar
Kirby
Mario
Luigi

I don't know why, but I just don't like many of the new characters.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 8, 2009)

faller1218 said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ike PWNS!


----------



## faller1218 (Feb 8, 2009)

Toon][quote="faller1218 said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ike PWNS!  [/quote]Eeeeehh, he's ok, but I think he's too strong.


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 8, 2009)

faller1218 said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to play as Luigi: smash moves kinda sucks and it's boring
I used to play as Mario: he's no match for the faster characters
I never played as Kirby or Olimar as my main.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 8, 2009)

i dun have my wifi working up and runnin.


----------



## faller1218 (Feb 8, 2009)

I like the unique characters, like Olimar.


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 8, 2009)

faller1218 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="faller1218 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eeeeehh, he's ok, but I think he's too strong.[/quote]I don't play as swordsmen. They're good for slaying dragons and beasts (lol)..xP
I just prefer hitting the opponent with fists rather than blades.


----------



## faller1218 (Feb 8, 2009)

I also used to play as Wario, but I still like to pick him every once in a while. He is actually my 2nd favorite, Olimar is 1st, Kirby is 3rd.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 8, 2009)

Anyone wanna be on my team...yet?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 8, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna be on my team...yet?


no.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 8, 2009)

LOL wow....

can I just fight alone?


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 8, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> LOL wow....
> 
> can I just fight alone?


you're good enough to fight on your own quite truthfully in my opinion. Maybe you could match up with.. jake from My Town. He's really good.


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 8, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Coffeeaddict87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O RLY NAO? I CAN WHIP HIM GOOD. >=]


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 8, 2009)

Honestly unless I'm with someone like xYoh I'd prefer to fight alone...

Is that allowed Link?


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 8, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Honestly unless I'm with someone like xYoh I'd prefer to fight alone...
> 
> Is that allowed ]Hey. Can i fight you and see how good you are?


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 8, 2009)

Um... sure whats your code Hub?


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 8, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Um... sure whats your code Hub?


I cant fight now.....Tomorrow?


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 8, 2009)

Um preferablly now was ist deine code?


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 8, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Um preferablly now was ist deine code?


What?


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 8, 2009)

What is YOUR CODE flip---- what is your code?!


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 8, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> What is YOUR CODE flip---- what is your code?!


I CANT GET ON WII NOW


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 8, 2009)

THEN NEVER MIND


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 8, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> THEN NEVER MIND


JUST TOMORROW


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 8, 2009)

Hub12.. since we are around the same level.. um, well.. I say coffeeaddict is hard. So, that means that he is. We'd just be in his way if he fought alongside with him.
Yes master... Muahaha
Ok jk lol


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 8, 2009)

Thank you for supporting my cause Kaleb.  Much appreciated.


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 8, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Thank you for supporting my cause Kaleb.  Much appreciated.


Well, me and XYoh are pretty even I guess. But.. last time I faught you, you were super-hard..and good..   Wanna go for a quick few matches? 5 stock, no items? Or items? I like items, just NO SMASHBALLS!!


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 8, 2009)

Kaleb i'd love to but it'll be like 15 minutes, k?  I am eating dinner right now.. and yeah, no items, or smash balls.  


xYoh got really close to beating me.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 8, 2009)

Here's my team.



			
				Black Haven said:
			
		

> [-1-] Sean
> [-2-]
> [-3-]
> [-4-]
> [-5-]



If you join this team, you must be the darkest color for that character.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 8, 2009)

Kaleb what team are you on?


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey Sean are you really good?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 8, 2009)

You could say I'm....."Average" lol. But it depends on the lag.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 8, 2009)

Are you better than "average" with little to no lag?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 8, 2009)

With no lag I'm surprisingly good (compared to my hardcore gamer brother) But you're probably better but i'm getting my info right now.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 8, 2009)

Info:
Name: Sean
FC: 0430-7980-5295


----------



## Andrew (Feb 8, 2009)

I'l join, here my info:
Code: 1504-5532-9907
Name: ASG
I don't care who I get teamed with.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 8, 2009)

Andrew I'll brawl you, and if you, win or put up a fight. I'll offer you a postion in Black Haven.


----------



## Resonate (Feb 8, 2009)

I wanna play, but i've never really brawled anyone on here so idc who i'm teamed with.  I just gotta get my friend code for my brawl card later.


----------



## Andrew (Feb 8, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Andrew I'll brawl you, and if you, win or put up a fight. I'll offer you a postion in Black Haven.


Sorry, can we do it tommorow 4:00pm Eastern? I have exams tommorow.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 8, 2009)

Not available tonight?


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 8, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> You could say I'm....."Average" lol. But it depends on the lag.


Yes that's me too. I can't stand lag.


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 8, 2009)

Coffeeaddict wanna brawl with me and my friend Jd?


----------



## Andrew (Feb 8, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Not available tonight?


No, I have to study for Math, Social Studies, and Spanish (which im doing horrible in).


----------



## Gnome (Feb 8, 2009)

Can I brawl Kaleb?


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 8, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Can I brawl Kaleb?


As long as you don't have a bad connection do things aren't horribly laggy. Post your code.
Nah, I'm done for now. Maybe tomorrow evening?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 8, 2009)

I think I have a thing to do with Nigel on Halo then, but I'll check.


----------



## Yetiman15 (Feb 8, 2009)

I'd like to come out of my shell and fight either against you guys or with you guys in brawl I'll post my friend code later on.


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 8, 2009)

Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> I'd like to come out of my shell and fight either against you guys or with you guys in brawl I'll post my friend code later on.


That's what I did, and I have to say: I've gained a lot of skill from it.


----------



## MygL (Feb 12, 2009)

kk soo when is it going to be??


----------



## Trela (Feb 14, 2009)

When will this Tournament start (like xYoh said)? It's not during my Tournament right? Right? =I

I'm thinking about participating in all of these Tournaments here. I wanna see how the TBT ranks with the players over at TTC.

=Trela=


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 14, 2009)

Hey id like to join >.<


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 18, 2009)

Come on Link...


----------



## Link (Feb 18, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Come on ]Sorry, I've been inactive recently, please, Silver, could you start this? I need to know how to outline this in terms of participants, etc.


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 18, 2009)

I wil later, when people are actually online.


----------



## Link (Feb 18, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I wil later, when people are actually online.


Kk. Aslong as you team up with moi. ;D


----------



## Trela (Feb 18, 2009)

If I join this (and I HATE asking this), who wants to team with ME!?


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 18, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> If I join this (and I HATE asking this), who wants to team with ME!?


...Can i try to fight you first?


----------



## djman900 (Feb 18, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> As long as I don't get a crappy teammate, I'll try to join!  Time's really an issue for me...
> 
> Non allowed stages are that damned DK Mountain and Ice Climbers place.  No new Pork either; it's really too big.


im on coffees team


----------



## Trela (Feb 18, 2009)

Yea, sure. FC Hub?

Mine is 5112-3107-7754


----------



## djman900 (Feb 18, 2009)

or i can b on trelas team


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 18, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> Coffeeaddict87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must find Diddy kong's weakness.


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 18, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Yea, sure. FC Hub?
> 
> Mine is 5112-3107-7754


Cant brawl now though. WIll you bo on tbt in 30 min?


----------



## djman900 (Feb 18, 2009)

ill brawl u trela


----------



## Trela (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm on this ALL DAY BABY ALL DAY.

I fail as a ganster btw. I'm on Brawl, too, Dj.


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 18, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> I'm on this ALL DAY BABY ALL DAY.
> 
> I fail as a ganster btw,


kk


----------



## djman900 (Feb 18, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> I'm on this ALL DAY BABY ALL DAY.
> 
> I fail as a ganster btw,


wuts an edgewhoe?
 Coffee calls u it


----------



## Trela (Feb 18, 2009)

Someone who holds on the Edge when someone is trying to recover onto it, thus not letting them on it.

I did it on him I think twice. I forgotz.


----------



## MygL (Feb 18, 2009)

uhh count me out i live in mexico so ill lag too much =/


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 18, 2009)

lol yes edgewhores.....

Trela my head is spinning...  facing u is so irritating BUT SO FUN


----------



## Trela (Feb 18, 2009)

IK! It's also reallllyyy fun fighting Pros in my State xD

Cofee, do you think we should team? *puts arm around your shoulder* Think of what would happen if we teamed, dude. Thats an EPIC WIN right DERE!


----------



## Gnome (Feb 18, 2009)

My favorite Diddy move= Face Rape


----------



## Trela (Feb 18, 2009)

Made a point there Sean lol


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 18, 2009)

Teaming would be SUPER EPIC but only for tourneys. Regular matches would be simply unfair.  

We could team up for this one!  Whaddya say


----------



## Trela (Feb 18, 2009)

NO IM NOT TEAMING WID U!

JKz JKz

We will DOMINATE! We should practice on something (today or tomorrow). CPUz? My brother and sister(s)? Just throwing out stuff here lol


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 18, 2009)

Preferably CPUs if ur siblings arent better than level 9s....

So I'm assuming I can register u for The Elites? ( My team for this tourney )


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 18, 2009)

OH SHI- Trela and coffee together.*Pictures them destroying the world*


----------



## Trela (Feb 18, 2009)

I guess you can. Idc lol

My brother might start teaming with me in Texas. He places well online, so I guess he is good.


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 18, 2009)

Ok trela. You.me.Brawl.now I'll op[en a room


----------



## Gnome (Feb 18, 2009)

Hub can I come too?


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 18, 2009)

sure sean. but me and trela one on one first

fc in sig


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 18, 2009)

room opened


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 18, 2009)

Alright then I'd prefer fighting your siblings Trela.  

Hey who's winning?


----------



## Trela (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh sorry went to get a Mac and Cheese lol

Cofee: my bro said he will only play if my sister does too, which might be a problem for us: She's a wuss LOL

Hub: Your FC in you Sig doesnt work =(


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 18, 2009)

MAC AND CHEESE IS DAH UBER

Oh...well then this'll be interesting


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 18, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Oh sorry went to get a Mac and Cheese lol
> 
> Cofee: my bro said he will only play if my sister does too, which might be a problem for us: She's a wuss LOL
> 
> Hub: Your FC in you Sig doesnt work =(


Try again


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 18, 2009)

TIck tock tick tock

Whos' winning


----------



## Trela (Feb 18, 2009)

LOL Mac and Cheese FTW

Hub, it's still not working! rawr at u!


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow Hub u need to get ur fc right or trela u need to copy it down correctly


----------



## Trela (Feb 18, 2009)

1375-7066-6548

NOT WORKIN


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 18, 2009)

OK! NOW I GOT MY FC RIGHT! BUT I GTG. SEE YOU TOMORROW


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 18, 2009)

LOL does anyone CEPT Trela wanna go a round with me?


----------



## Trela (Feb 18, 2009)

OMG Hub rawr RAWR

Imma go practice with mah budz Zay real quick.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 18, 2009)

So does anyone else wannna go a round?  Please?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 18, 2009)

I will coffee I have a room open,


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 18, 2009)

Lol ok just a sec u still there sean?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 18, 2009)

yes one sec. AND THIS TIME NO NECK SNAPPING


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 18, 2009)

K I'll cut it down a bit....


K i'll get on in like 5 minutes or less just keep the room open


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 19, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> IK! It's also reallllyyy fun fighting Pros in my State xD
> 
> Cofee, do you think we should team? *puts arm around your shoulder* Think of what would happen if we teamed, dude. Thats an EPIC WIN right DERE!


*does not like where this is going*


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 19, 2009)

Silver: Trela and I will OWN this competition lol


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 19, 2009)

Well me and Trela will own the Nikolympics though...


----------



## Thunder (Feb 19, 2009)

Yikes, I'll join, as long as it's not between Feb 24th and March 2nd. :c


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm going to write some rules.


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 19, 2009)

Sorry for double post.

And tell me if I missed anything.

Team Rules
Each team will have a maximum of 4 members and a minimum of 2.

In each round, every member must play at least once.

Your teams colour should be decided before the match begins. 

The creator of the rooms gets first choice of colour.


Match Rules

Each match will be a 3 stock, tag team Brawl with no time limit.

Team Attack will be OFF.

Items will be off, unless both teams agree to have them on and both teams PM me saying so.

All rounds will be best out of 3, except for the Semi-finals and Finals, which will be best out of 5.

Stage Rules
Stages will be chosen at random before the match. Here are the stages which will be in the tournament:

1. Battlefield
2. Final Destination
3. Smashville
4. Yoshi's Island (Brawl and Melee versions)
5. Pokemon Stadium 1 and 2
6. Lylat Cruise
7. Castle Siege
8. Delfino Plaza
9. Halberd
10 .Corneria
11. Luigi's Mansion
12. Pictochat


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 19, 2009)

Good rules.  

Alright Trela can you practice today?


----------



## Trela (Feb 19, 2009)

Good practices Cofee. My sister got kinda mad at you and me for owning them LOLOL

Silver: What do you mean by maximum of 4 players? You mean like each Team can have 4 players that switch out after every game or something?

=Trela=


----------

